# Request to port Tox



## Peter2121 (Feb 10, 2014)

Project Tox, also known as Tox, is a FOSS (Free and Open Source Software) instant messaging application aimed to replace Skype.
http://tox.im/


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2014)

You can have a go yourself, it's usually not that difficult.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------



## phrac (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got a port of the tox core and venom in progress. It is currently building (for me). Keep in mind, this is the first time I have tried to make a port so let me know if it works. You can get the ports at https://github.com/phrac/freebsd-ports


----------

